# This is so sad...........................



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Are any of you exercising? Hubby and I fast walk daily; sometimes twice a day and I go to the fitness center 5 days a week.

Let's hear what YOU are doing to help your body heal!!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I swim--4 days a week, 30 minutes each time (I'm trying to increase slowly to 5 days a week for 45 minutes each time). I also walk the dog a few miles 6 days a week and I'm starting to do some light weight training (I get plenty of cardio but no weights).


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

I do a lot of walking and workout with free weights. I try to do 100 situps a day holding a 10 pound weight. If I get my energy back, I'll probably start jogging again.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Now I'm very confused...why is the title "this is so sad"?? It's all good stuff


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

well I wish I could workout more, not that i like it but because I need to. But with my adrenals shot still and cortisol levels too high, if my body tears down it can not rebuild.repair fast enough. I had a stern warning from my doctor to follow this!

So I do functional training to help strengthen my core, I do one of those shaker tables from upgradedself.com. Also do a sauna. Better than nothing at least


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ROLF!!! I "thought" no body would reply..........................so now I am putting on a happy face!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

puritanize said:


> well I wish I could workout more, not that i like it but because I need to. But with my adrenals shot still and cortisol levels too high, if my body tears down it can not rebuild.repair fast enough. I had a stern warning from my doctor to follow this!
> 
> So I do functional training to help strengthen my core, I do one of those shaker tables from upgradedself.com. Also do a sauna. Better than nothing at least


You should add some yoga - I do a Hatha class 2x a week most weeks. It had been an amazing healing journey - mental and physical.

I also walk 1 mile daily - as fast as my dog will allow, all house and yard work which I do consider exercise, mainly because I've gained weight when I do not do it. Throw on a new interest in hiking and mountain biking to build my quad muscles due to "bad knees".

I believe i may have found my sleep aid. I sleep better when I hike or mountain bike- LOL, I've been avoiding cardio due to Graves PTSD syndrome of having my heartrate elevate.

That's why Hatha yoga works so well for me - I get toned and strengthened and stretched with minimal cardio - my thoughts are that my heart had a heck of a 7 years undiagnosed Graves workout.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I love Yoga. I do it for my back! I wish I had more time because I love to do "everything" that is good for me! I would like to do Tai Chi one day!

Hugs,


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

The foundational training i do is like yoga, specifically for the L5 issues. When I watched the idea. it's nice these short stocky guys made the stretched and things they did look so easy. I am lanky and 6'4" and gave my wife a good laugh as she made sure I was doing each one correctly. Unfortunately, yoga for me, some of the recommended positions are the worst things you can do for an L5 issue. Glad my PT dear old friend schooled me long ago as to what I can do and cannot.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ah; yes.....................we all need to be careful. Not all exercises are for everyone. But, it is fun to do the ones that are safe to do and move on to others. I call this eclectic exercising. ROLF!

My most favorite exercise of all is gardening. I hope to be able to do that for many years to come!


----------

